# Find the Dog



## Gardenlover (Dec 26, 2019)

Find the dog among the bears - then post how long it took for you to find it.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 26, 2019)

Can't find it at all. Can I blame it on my glasses?


----------



## chic (Dec 26, 2019)

The one that's got a bone in his mouth. 2 mins approx.


----------



## mike4lorie (Mar 8, 2020)

Yup found it... Took me another 90 seconds after reading Chic's post...


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

@Gardenlover   ... the answer please.

The 'dog'  I see looks like a Bichon.   ... no bone,  he's wearing a hat,  and is right in the middle,  a little more than 2/3  down.   ????
and looking straight on with his ears down along his face.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 8, 2020)

About 30 seconds. In the lower right quadrant, one of them looks more like a dog. Count about 7 in from the right.


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

OMG I give up -- yeeek


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Sunny said:


> About 30 seconds. In the lower right quadrant, one of them looks more like a dog. Count about 7 in from the right.




Oh no!  ... looking at your location, I see another dog,   like the one I described above,   in the right corner, third row up.  EEK !!!!!


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

PS ..  time for an eye exam for me.


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

gonna pull my hair out now


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 8, 2020)

I am soo bad at things like this. I looked and looked and still couldn't find it.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 8, 2020)

Hint - Looks like a small boxer or Boston Terrier. Located on the right side of the page. _Looks totally different than all the others._


----------



## toffee (Mar 8, 2020)

garden lover  it has beaten me lol--unless u  point at it for me …ile give u my last rolo 'if u tell me ..rofl


----------



## JustBonee (Mar 8, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Hint - Looks like a small boxer or Boston Terrier. Located on the right side of the page. _Looks totally different than all the others._



Ok, right side ..  how many rows up or down?


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 8, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Ok, right side ..  how many rows up or down?


I'll message you, so as not to ruin the puzzle for others.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 8, 2020)

toffee said:


> garden lover  it has beaten me lol--unless u  point at it for me …ile give u my last rolo 'if u tell me ..rofl


I'll message you, so as not to ruin the puzzle for others.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 9, 2020)

Wouldn't it be funny if Waldo turned up somewhere in this picture?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 7, 2020)

Sunny said:


> About 30 seconds. In the lower right quadrant, one of them looks more like a dog. Count about 7 in from the right.


----------



## JustBonee (Apr 7, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 98349



Not it!  .... much higher up


----------

